# Three Things We Fear Most



## Xue Sheng (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.tricycle.com/insights/the-three-things-we-fear-most 
The Three Things We Fear Most



> But the fact is, once we look beyond our surface emotional reaction, we will see that almost every negative emotion, every drama, comes down to one or more of the three most basic fears: the fear of losing safety and control, the fear of aloneness and disconnection, and the fear of unworthiness.


----------



## bluekey88 (Feb 6, 2009)

That's a fairly astute observation. It's been my experience in dealing with individuals with mental health condition that the function of the so-called "crazy" behaviors these individuals exhibit are generally to deal with the loss of conrol, disconnection and loneliness that their conditions tend to create in their lives.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 6, 2009)

A while back I started a thread concerning fear. Basically trying to get a discussion on not what the specific fear was but where it originated from. Knowing where they come from is one of the steps in eliminating it. Understanding the fear, coming to grips with it, facing it letting it wash over us and finding that it has passed and you're still there. 

Nobody took up the discussion so the thread died. 

Fear is universal, it's natural and everyone has it in some form or another. Fear is what keeps us alive however in many cases, ironically fear often creates bravery, but that's usually acknowledged after the fact. 

Many people take up MA because of fear. The loss of safety and control issue. There are other fear issues as well in the study of MA and can be attributed to the remaining reasons; disconnection, loneliness, and self-worth. MA does help in the elimination of those in it's own way. 

Good article/thesis. Worth reading, contemplating and discussing.


----------

